# Corporate jargon in English: any Greek matching horrors



## Theseus (Jul 27, 2017)

The top ten most annoying phrases of English corporate jargon:

1) touch base = to meet /talk about an issue.
2) blue-sky thinking/thinking outside the box = creative thinking.
3) we're on a journey = highlighting the fact that a company team or project has not yet reached its mission or objective.
4) game changer = a product/process/idea that represents a significant shift.
5) no-brainer = claiming that something is an irrefutably good idea.
6) thought shower = a meeting to share ideas, without considering practical limitations.
7) run it up the flagpole = present an idea and see if it generates a reaction. 
8) if you don't like it, get off the bus = implying that a colleague should leave a company if unhappy.
9) it's not rocket science = it doesn't require a genius to understand it.
10) there's no 'I' in team = success is achieved not by any single individual, but through the group coordinating their efforts together.

This is the list of management-speak horrors. Any Greek parallels? I think this thread going to be a 'work in progress(!)':curse::devil::down:


----------



## Marinos (Jul 27, 2017)

2) «ελεύθερη» (blue sky) Έρευνα
8) Όποιος διαφωνεί, να κατέβει από το τρένο


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2017)

...
*Γραφειογλώσσα: Δεν είναι πρόβλημα, είναι πρόκληση*

*Trying not to say something*


[h=1]game changer[/h]
*blue-sky thinking*

*to think outside the box [lateral thinking]*

*push the envelope*



daeman said:


> ...





nickel said:


> ...*τρένο: *ταυτίστηκε σημειολογικά με το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Εξού και η φράση «όποιος διαφωνεί, να κατέβει από το τρένο». Στη Ν.Δ χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως το βουκολικότερο παράδειγμα του μαντριού («Οποιος μείνει έξω από το μαντρί τον τρώει ο λύκος»).
> ...​









*The odd dialect called EU English*

*A brief list of misused English terminology in EU publications*


----------



## rogne (Jul 27, 2017)

4) (θα) κάνει τη διαφορά
9) δεν είναι πυρηνική φυσική


----------



## Marinos (Jul 27, 2017)

Marinos said:


> 2) «ελεύθερη» (blue sky) Έρευνα





daeman said:


> *blue-sky thinking*



Στο παράδειγμα που έφερα πάντως, έρευνα blue-sky είναι αυτό που λέμε πρωτογενής έρευνα, δηλ. όχι εφαρμοσμένη, όχι καθοδηγούμενη από ανάγκες της βιομηχανίας κλπ. Το ξέρω γιατί έχω ακούσει τον Φωτάκη :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2017)

Severus said:


> *to be not rocket science* = δεν είναι (δα) και καμιά επιστήμη :)
> It's not rocket science. Just screw in the bulb and flip the switch.
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/rocket_science





Zazula said:


> Αν και πολύ συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε τη σύναψη με το «[δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι] πυρηνικός επιστήμων / επιστήμονας».





dharvatis said:


>





Hellegennes said:


> Και "δεν είναι πυρηνική φυσική". Εξαιτίας αυτού άλλωστε υπάρχουν άτομα που πιστεύουν ότι rocket science = πυρηνική φυσική.



Rocket Man - William Shatner


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2017)

Earion said:


> *Steven Poole. Who Touched Base in My Thought Shower?
> A treasury of unbearable office jargon*
> 160pp. Sceptre. £9.99.
> ISBN 978-1444-78184-7
> ...



[h=1]I rest my case[/h]
I rest my case.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 27, 2017)

Let them come in! I shan't remember the unmemorable. :);) There's no 'I' in team is difficult to render in Greek. Δεν υπάρχει εγώ σ' ομάδα'..... συγγνώμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2017)

Αν μου τύχαινε σε κείμενο η _7) run it up the flagpole_ θα χρησιμοποιούσα για τη μετάφραση κάποιο από τα _βγάζω στη γύρα_, _βγάζω στο κλαρί_ ή _βγάζω στο μεϊντάνι_, αλλά θα έπρεπε κάπως να είναι σαφές ότι η αναφορά είναι σε ιδέα ή είδηση και όχι σε γυναίκα (ιδίως για τα δύο τελευταία)...

Για το _10) there's no 'I' in team_, κάτι σαν _η ομάδα δεν σηκώνει εγωισμούς_ ή _δεν χωράνε εγωισμοί στην ομάδα_.

Για το _1) touch base_ θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς διάφορα, περιγραφικά συνήθως. Αν μετέφραζα κάποιο μυθιστόρημα και τη χρησιμοποιούσε ο διευθυντής της εταιρείας, μπορεί να έφτιαχνα κάτι που να μοιάζει ζάργκον αλλά να είναι κατανοητό κι από τους απέξω, π.χ. _Να ευθυγραμμιστούμε_ ή _να συντονιστούμε_, _να βεβαιωθούμε ότι τα ρολόγια μας δείχνουν την ίδια ώρα_ κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks, Dr, for your suggestions. I liked your Να βεβαιωθούμε ότι τα ρολόγια μας δείχνουν την ίδια ώρα. I suppose it's similar to 'singing from the same song/hymn sheet? 'There's no 'I' in team is difficult' because of the English pun, which isn't easily translated into Greek. The best I can come up with so far is to find some play on words with άτομα and ομάδα. Perhaps a colleague can juggle with these two word and come out with a passable Greek pun to match the English one.


----------



## Themis (Jul 28, 2017)

Theseus said:


> 'There's no 'I' in team is difficult' because of the English pun, which isn't easily translated into Greek. The best I can come up with so far is to find some play on words with άτομα and ομάδα. Perhaps a colleague can juggle with these two word & come out with a passable Greek pun to match the English one.


Αυτό που ζητάς, Θησέα, νομίζω ότι είναι αδύνατον. Κι αυτό επειδή το "Ι" στα αγγλικά είναι γράμμα του αλφαβήτου αλλά έχει και αυτοτελές νόημα σαν λέξη, ενώ στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αντίστοιχο. Επομένως, πάντα ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, θα πρέπει να αρκεστούμε στην απόδοση του νοήματος, π.χ.: _Στην ομάδα δεν υπάρχει το 'εγώ', υπάρχει μόνο το 'εμείς'_.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 28, 2017)

Αν ήμουν ένας πολύ κακός και σκληρός μάνατζερ, θα έλεγα: _δεν έχει ωμέγα η ομάδα_ (-ω, η κατάληξη του πρώτου προσώπου ενεστώτα) και θα απέλυα όσους δεν το έπιαναν.


----------



## Themis (Jul 28, 2017)

Marinos said:


> και θα απέλυα όσους δεν το έπιαναν


Πονάω, αλλά μ' αρέσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2017)

Themis said:


> Αυτό που ζητάς, Θησέα, νομίζω ότι είναι αδύνατον. Κι αυτό επειδή το "Ι" στα αγγλικά είναι γράμμα του αλφαβήτου αλλά έχει και αυτοτελές νόημα σαν λέξη, ενώ στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αντίστοιχο. Επομένως, πάντα ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, θα πρέπει να αρκεστούμε στην απόδοση του νοήματος, π.χ.: _Στην ομάδα δεν υπάρχει το 'εγώ', υπάρχει μόνο το 'εμείς'_.



Επιπλέον, υπάρχει (κάποιου είδους, τελοσπάντων) -ι- στο team. Δηλαδή είναι ΚΑΙ ηχητικό το λογοπαίγνιο στα αγγλικά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Αν ήμουν ένας πολύ κακός και σκληρός μάνατζερ, θα έλεγα: _δεν έχει ωμέγα η ομάδα_ (-ω, η κατάληξη του πρώτου προσώπου ενεστώτα) και θα απέλυα όσους δεν το έπιαναν.



—Δεν έχει ωμέγα η ομάδα, έχει όμικρον, έναν κύκλο όπως εμείς, πιασμένοι χέρι-χέρι. Και το 'να χέρι νίβει τ' άλλο.
—Και τα δυο το πρόσωπο. Μουτζώνουνε. Όρσε, κύριε καταμέγα, να μη σου τα χρωστάω. Μη με απολύσετε, φεύγω μόνος μου.

Been there, done that, got the scars from endless, purposeless, worthless «team empowerment» meetings to prove it.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Αν ήμουν ένας πολύ κακός και σκληρός μάνατζερ, θα έλεγα: _δεν έχει ωμέγα η ομάδα_ (-ω, η κατάληξη του πρώτου προσώπου ενεστώτα) και θα απέλυα όσους δεν το έπιαναν.



Μαρίνο, έδωσες ιδέα όμως!

_Δεν υπάρχει εγώ στην εργομάδα_


----------



## Marinos (Jul 28, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Αν ήμουν ένας πολύ κακός και σκληρός μάνατζερ, θα έλεγα: _δεν έχει ωμέγα η ομάδα_ (-ω, η κατάληξη του πρώτου προσώπου ενεστώτα) και θα απέλυα όσους δεν το έπιαναν.



Και σε πινακίδα στην είσοδο της εταιρείας: _Δεν είμαστε ωμάδα_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Και σε πινακίδα στην είσοδο της εταιρείας: _Δεν είμαστε ωμάδα_.



Συνθηματιστί: Ωμάδα, κρυάδα για γροθοπατινάδα!

Συνωμοτιστί: «Ωμάδα» λέει. Εσύ μας ψήνεις το ψάρι στα χείλια! 

Συνωμοτικές ωμότητες.


----------



## rogne (Jul 28, 2017)

Περί ομαδικότητας, η κλασική παπαρολογία το γνωστότερο κλισέ είναι νομίζω το "(πρέπει να) είμαστε ενωμένοι σαν γροθιά". Φαντάζομαι θα έρθει όπου να 'ναι ο Δαεμάνος να προσθέσει και το αντίστοιχο λεξι-νήμα


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2017)

Τheseus, you must also remember that the Greek economy does not consist of large corporation after large corporation of people who talk the talk etc. The majority of employees in Greece works for a different type of company and even in large companies they tend to be a little less cliche ridden than the UK/ USA equivalent. 
Speaking of which, a few years ago one large multinational company took its employees on a team building exercise by coach. Shortly after they left, the coach was hijacked by some masked and armed men. What the employees did not know was that the exercise was the hijacking, and the hijackers were actors. Unfortunately for all, a passer buy witnessed the hijacking and called the police who arrested everyone and the company were then persecuted for wasting police time and half a dozen other things. I think that proves that Greece is not the country for management speak and certain management practices.


----------



## rogne (Jul 28, 2017)

SBE is probably right, yet I tend to notice in Greece a rather frequent use of management speak in professional sports, and primarily in sports media (I guess that in the UK/USA this is just a special case of generic corporate talk, unlike Greece, where the generic use is rather weak, as SBE noticed). So that might be a good place to start if one wants to track this kind of talk in Greek.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2017)

rogne said:


> Περί ομαδικότητας, η κλασική παπαρολογία το γνωστότερο κλισέ είναι νομίζω το "(πρέπει να) είμαστε ενωμένοι σαν γροθιά". Φαντάζομαι θα έρθει όπου να 'ναι ο Δαεμάνος να προσθέσει και το αντίστοιχο λεξι-νήμα



Yep. I'll just leave this here: the finger that sticks out gets hammered down.
The middle finger of the clenched fist, to the managerspeak.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks to all for these answers: there are some brilliant ideas here. I liked both Marinos's and the Dr's clever renderings of 'there is no 'I' in team'. Inspiration has come. I had to suffer under the 'management' speak of a brainless headmaster, who wouldn't stop producing cliches of this kind. I couldn't resist answering that there were plenty of 'Is' in inspiration and initiative but 'let's throw it into the Colosseum and see what the lions do to it'.
Thanks, SBE, for convincing me that modern Greece has the good fortune not to be bedevilled by such dreadful corporate jargon. But thanks to all for their enlightened translations and comments. 
A note: when is it correct to write in grayscale? Is there a general rule?


----------



## Marinos (Jul 28, 2017)

Theseus said:


> A note: when is it correct to write in grayscale? Is there a general rule?



Theseus, we usually write here in grayscale when we go off-topic trying to show how smart we are -- so don't take puns like ωμάδα too seriously! So, if you are seeking _real _Greek forms of "'There's no 'I' in team", you'd better be satisfied with the Doctor's or Themis' suggestions in #9 and #11.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2017)

Theseus said:


> ... A note: when is it correct to write in grayscale? Is there a general rule?





Marinos said:


> Theseus, we usually write here in grayscale when we go off-topic trying to show how smart we are -- so don't take puns like ωμάδα too seriously!



When we feel like saying something under our breath, ​whispering, mumbling, or simply daemaning (not demeaning, mind you, at least not very often; which was in olivegreenscale at first but I'm graying out).

*Τα χρώματα του φόρουμ - Γρήγορος οδηγός*


----------



## Theseus (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks, both. Comments duly noted. But I did like the grayscale translations nonetheless! :)


----------

